

Ask HN: how to watch the World Cup online - speier

Do you know any good paid or free services to watch the upcoming FIFA World Cup online?
======
antr
Yesterday I used a VPN (TunnelBear) + ITV (UK) app to watch the Roland Garros
final.

For the WC I will download whichever TV channel app that streams the football
and use it with a VPN in order avoid geo blocking. I will do this for
whichever game I can't watch for free on TV. Given that I live in the EU, and
using this as precedent
([http://www.bbc.com/news/business-17150054](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-17150054)),
I don't think this is illegal in any way. Hope that helps.

~~~
atmosx
But to view the game on any UK provider, (I think games are shared between SKY
and ITV), you need a subscription right? I mean you have to have a UK address
with a TV or no?!

------
_b_
[http://www.livesoccertv.com/competitions/international/world...](http://www.livesoccertv.com/competitions/international/world-
cup/)

That site lists (legal) options for different countries.

~~~
atmosx
You totally saved me! That's awesome :-D

------
osipovas
In Canada (or through a Canadian Proxy/VPN):

[http://www.cbc.ca/sports-
content/soccer/brazil2014/](http://www.cbc.ca/sports-
content/soccer/brazil2014/)

~~~
speier
Thanks!

------
OWaz
I rely on wiziwig[1] to watch Football/Soccer streams. The quality for Flash
video streams is not great but it's enough for me to know what's going on.
There are additional sites mentioned on this post [2].

[1]:[http://www.wiziwig.tv/](http://www.wiziwig.tv/)

[2]: [http://designzum.com/2014/06/09/best-sites-to-watch-fifa-
wor...](http://designzum.com/2014/06/09/best-sites-to-watch-fifa-world-
cup-2014-live-online-free/)

~~~
speier
Great, thanks!

------
germs12
Probably not legal in most countries, but when I can't find something on cable
or I'm away from my home or in a different country I turn to:
[http://www.usagoals.tv/](http://www.usagoals.tv/)

~~~
speier
Thanks, I will check it out.

------
singold
[http://mundialonline.com.uy](http://mundialonline.com.uy) it is a free
service from an Uruguayan cable operator, it has only 2 non-intrusive ads (you
don't see them if you go full screen).

It is in spanish, and I'm not sure if it has any kind of geo-filtering (I
tried with Tor without problems). It claims to be hd, but IMHO it isn't.

------
GFischer
There are some illegal streams at Roja Directa.

In my country, suscribers to the Antel Vera service can stream them legally,
but it's only in Uruguay.

[http://tv.vera.com.uy/](http://tv.vera.com.uy/)

I'm REALLY hoping Netflix or Hulu or Twitch/Youtube or someone will disrupt
this and offer some sort of paid, premium or whatever live sports streaming
package, then I can ditch Cable TV.

~~~
speier
I live in the EU, but thank you anyway.

~~~
GFischer
Roja Directa is Spain-based and has English language streams as well as
Spanish.

Sometimes in weird languages as well.

~~~
speier
Good to know that, I will check it out then. Thanks!

------
atmosx
I'm in CZ and have no TV. I paid to watch the NBA finals and Euroleague games.
I'd gladly pay to see WC games too and F1 but since they are not available
anywhere, I'm stuck with illegal streaming. Best I could find was:
[http://www.vipboxeu.co/](http://www.vipboxeu.co/)

------
LegendaryRio
Hi,

Thanks for the post about World Cup. Just a tip about those who don't live in
countries that stream world cup online. You can use UnoTelly to remove the
geoblock and stream World Cup 2014 in your country free worldcup.unotelly.com

------
srehnborg
[http://www.univision.com](http://www.univision.com) has all the games in
Spanish. Usually it's more exciting to watch because the announcers get really
into it.

